

The 'not the million dollar homepage' for eBay sellers...  - spol2000
http://www.sponsoredonline.com
An interesting site for ANYONE who sells stuff on eBay, SponsoredOnline is set to become the worlds biggest FREE tag based eBay items billboard. All you need is your item number and a few carefully selected tags.
======
iamdave
I'm not in favor of taking such an idea, and trying to mainstream it by
slapping the name of something we use everyday and trying to make it worth
something.

